# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  چگونگی اتصال به SQLserver 2000 از طریق Wireless

## Farshad_sh

سلام به همه دوستان
کسی میدونه که با یک pocket pc مجهز به Wi-Fi چطوری میشه به یک SQL server که روی یک کامپیوتر روی workgroup نصب شده وصل شد؟ 
یعنی بهتر بگم من یه برنامه روی PocketPC نوشتم که میخوام از طریق Wireless LAN به دیتابیسم که روی یک کامپیوتر دیگس وصل بشه. توی برنامه های ویندوز کافیه که توی ConnectionString آی پی کامپوتری که SQLserver روش نصبه رو بدیم باقی کارا خودش OK میشد. آیا روی PocketPC هم  این مسئله صادقه ؟ یا روشی داره که بشه این مسئله رو handle کرد ؟ ممنون میشو راهنمایی کنین

----------


## Farshad_sh

سلام. بعد از 3 یا 4 روز که پست قبلی رو زدم و هیچ جوابی دریافت نکردم با کلی سر و کله زدن با SQLserver و غیر و ذالک بالاخره مشکل حل شد. PocketPC از طریق Wi-Fi به SQLserver کانکت شده و تبادل اطلاعات انجام می شود. 

خوبی این انجمن ها اینه که به دلیل اینکه کسی جواب نمیده آدم خودش مجبور میشه بره و یه چیز جدید یاد بگیره  :چشمک: 

در پناه حق باشین

----------


## iman_s52

میشه لطف کنی بگی چطوری اینکار رو کردی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## iman_s52

با سلام 
از دوستان کسی نیست که بتونه این سوال من رو جواب بده ‌؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## iman_s52

> سلام. بعد از 3 یا 4 روز که پست قبلی رو زدم و هیچ جوابی دریافت نکردم با کلی سر و کله زدن با SQLserver و غیر و ذالک بالاخره مشکل حل شد. PocketPC از طریق Wi-Fi به SQLserver کانکت شده و تبادل اطلاعات انجام می شود.


میشه لطف کنین و بگین چطوری مشکلتون حل شد؟؟
منم مشکل مشابه شما رو دارم !!
ویندوز من به SQL Server یه کامپیوتر فقط وصل میشه وقتیکه می خوام به یه دستگاه دیگه وصل بشم نمی تونم  خطا می زنه

----------


## Farshad_sh

> میشه لطف کنین و بگین چطوری مشکلتون حل شد؟؟
> منم مشکل مشابه شما رو دارم !!
> ویندوز من به SQL Server یه کامپیوتر فقط وصل میشه وقتیکه می خوام به یه دستگاه دیگه وصل بشم نمی تونم  خطا می زنه


سلام. 
من از طریق ویندوز موبایل و Wi-Fi به یه کامپیوتر دیگه که روش SQLserver نصب بود وصل شدم و اطلاعاتم رو انتقال دادم. اما منظور شما رو متوجه نمیشم که میگیر ویندوزتون به یه SQLserver وصل میشه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## iman_s52

سلام دوست عزیز
بله من از طریق Wi - Fi می تونم به SQL Server وصل بشم ولی فقط به کامپیوتر خودم وصل میشه ولی وقتی می خوام به همون دیتا بیس روی ایستگاه دیگه وصل بشم Error  میده.
اینم Connection String ای که استفاده میکنم ( من مونودم جرا روی یه کامپیوتر جواب میده ولی بقیه نه!!!)


"Data Source=" + tbServer.Text.Trim() +",1433;Initial Catalog=Manager;User ID=" + tbUser.Text.Trim() +
";Password=" + tbPass.Text.Trim() + ";";

----------


## PrinceDotNet

میشه کامل بگید چطور وصل شدید ؟
ممنون

----------


## iman_s52

> سلام دوست عزیز
> بله من از طریق Wi - Fi می تونم به SQL Server وصل بشم ولی فقط به کامپیوتر خودم وصل میشه ولی وقتی می خوام به همون دیتا بیس روی ایستگاه دیگه وصل بشم Error  میده.
> اینم Connection String ای که استفاده میکنم ( من مونودم جرا روی یه کامپیوتر جواب میده ولی بقیه نه!!!)
> 
> 
> "Data Source=" + tbServer.Text.Trim() +",1433;Initial Catalog=Manager;User ID=" + tbUser.Text.Trim() +
> ";Password=" + tbPass.Text.Trim() + ";";


مشکل کارم بخاطر این بود که SQL Server SP3 استفاده نکرده بودم !!!
دوست عزیز وصل شدنش هیچ طور خاصی نیست یهنی شما دقیقا همون کاری که واسه مابقی برنامه ها انجام می دادی ( واسه وصل شدن به دیتا)‌ از همون روش هم اینجا استفاده میکنی فقط SP3 SQL یادت نره

----------


## tanbakue

شما واقعا متصل شدید.
به من در زمان open کردن connection یک error می ده
PlatformNotSupportedException

----------


## farhad-s

> شما واقعا متصل شدید.
> به من در زمان open کردن connection یک error می ده
> PlatformNotSupportedException


با سلام من هم همین error رو دریافت میکنم کسی هست 
کمک کنه ؟

----------


## parsha

سلام.
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم. در واقع من با چندین PC هم میتونم به دیتابیسی که داخل یکی از پی سی ها هست وصل بشم. اما وقتی می خوام با PocketPC که روش ویندوز CE6  وصل بشم اکسپشن میده برنامم.
کسی می دونه مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## mohammadjp

اگر collation بانکت لاتین باشه خطا نمیده ولی با collation فارسی یا عربی ایراد میگیره

----------

